# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Which SQL Course is Best for Beginners

## ankitdixit

Hello All, I am looking to an online SQL course where i can start learning from beginner to expert. Can anyone know any reference which is useful to me? I have shortlisted some SQL courses but I am confused to choose the right one.

1. MySQL for Data Analytics and Business Intelligence - Udemy

2. The Ultimate MySQL Bootcamp: Go from SQL Beginner to Expert - Udemy

3. Excel to MySQL: Analytic Techniques for Business Specialization - Coursera

----------


## SpywareDr

TechRadar.com > *Best SQL online courses in 2020: learn to code SQL*

Lifewire.com > *The 7 Best Online SQL Courses of 2020*

Microsoft.com > *Microsoft SQL Server Training | SQL Server Certification*

----------


## ankitdixit

> TechRadar.com > *Best SQL online courses in 2020: learn to code SQL*
> 
> Lifewire.com > *The 7 Best Online SQL Courses of 2020*
> 
> Microsoft.com > *Microsoft SQL Server Training | SQL Server Certification*



Thanks for sharing the helpful information. I have checked all the reference and i think The Ultimate MySQL Bootcamp: Go from SQL Beginner to Expert is the best course from udemy, I have got this reference when I was searching for sql course.

----------


## SpywareDr

Best for whom?  :Wink: 

If that one works for you though, best of luck on your journey into SQL.

----------

